# Glue for plastics



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I am looking for information on effective glue for plastics. My Grub and swim baits tear quickly and slide down the hook way too often. Any advice would be appreciated.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I wrap a thread base on the hook and use super glue to coat the thread then slide the grub on. Not sure if it helps or not but I'm hoping the thread gives the glue more to hold on to. It doesn't take a lot of glue or you will have your finger glued together.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, picked up some gorilla glue, will test out tomorrow and update!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd be afraid the gorilla glue will expand and perhaps not work to well. I've used it for powder horns and it foams up pretty good when you wet it. Maybe it will work like regular glue if you don't make the hook wet before applying the grub.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, it is super glue made by gorilla. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Many of us use MEND-IT...it is especially made for plastics baits of all kind and does not turn them white or make them hard and stiff!
It works fast like super-glue and does not affect the action!


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> Many of us use MEND-IT...it is especially made for plastics baits of all kind and does not turn them white or make them hard and stiff!
> It works fast like super-glue and does not affect the action!


Does it work on Yamamoto worms?


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Yes it does work on Yamamotos just used it yesterday on a shad shaped worm


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> Many of us use MEND-IT...it is especially made for plastics baits of all kind and does not turn them white or make them hard and stiff!
> It works fast like super-glue and does not affect the action!



Can you advise where I can find this at? Thanks


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I got mine off of eBay.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

davef said:


> Can you advise where I can find this at? Thanks


www.landbigfish.com


----------

